# Breeding and keeping centipedes



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 17, 2008)

hey there.

wondering if any one knows how to sex and breed centipedes.

looked on the green scorpian and there was not much infor about beeding/sexing. same with google.

any help appricated 

cheers

Damo


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

i know how 2 keep em
get a container the size depending on how many you want.Get logs,sticks rocks and feed them apple.Pretty simple.I'm not sure how 2 sex them tho


----------



## hornet (Aug 17, 2008)

RedEyeGirl said:


> i know how 2 keep em
> get a container the size depending on how many you want.Get logs,sticks rocks and feed them apple.Pretty simple.I'm not sure how 2 sex them tho



apple? Dont know who told you that but they obviously know nothing about keeping pedes. They are carnivores, feed on woodies, crickets or mealies. There are no surefire ways to sex apart from introducing 2 and if they attack each other then that normally means they are the same sex. If they are not phased by the others presence chances are they are a pair.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 17, 2008)

Well for starters congratulations in taking the plunge. I love the little critters and am the proud owner of a couple of nice Scholopenromorpha.

Here are my tips:

Get a nice deep container as more than likely the pedes you have are of Scholopendidae family and as such they love to burrow. A small (20 x 30/40cm) aquarium should suffice although they can be put in click clacks for ease in the interim. 

I use a false bottom setup, that is gravel/river pebbles on the bottom (about 25-35mm) then about 100-200mm of coco-peat. Put in on the top leaf litter, a couple of hides (bark/wood) and rocks. Oh, put a tube like a piece of hose or conduit into the rocky level. This is where you will put the water to keep a water gradient for your centipedes.

Feed them crickets and woodies. They love 'em.

As for sexing them good luck. Their genitals are usually found underneath the last scale at the rear of the animal. Put them together and if they look as though they are fighting seperate and try again with another.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks FNQ SNAKE and hornet.

wanted to keep them for ages , getting more hooked on the reptiles but also gettin hooked on insects and arachnids. i am also looking and gettin other centipedes,scorps and spiders


----------

